# Olive Cottage (Thetford Forest)



## Norfolkbloke (Feb 20, 2010)

Passed through part of Thetford Forest this afternoon looking for Goshawks, saw the small keepers cottage below and couldn't resist a look inside! Not a particularly interesting building in itself but made a pleasent enough explore on a gloriously sunny day in the wilds of the Norfolk Brecks!!

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolute class Norfolk Bloke, thats fantastic stuff!!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2010)

Excellent report! Loving the natural decay. Any chance of a FE link? 
Does anyone else think the window handle looks like a cute seahorse?


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Feb 21, 2010)

UrbanX said:


> Excellent report! Loving the natural decay. Any chance of a FE link?
> Does anyone else think the window handle looks like a cute seahorse?



Cheers for the comments folks!!

Don't know how to copy a link from Flashearth but the grid ref is TL 839 814 , it's a short walk down the public footpath from the A11 south west of Thetford.

NB


----------



## wagg20 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quaint little cottage you discovered there; especially like shot no.7.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 21, 2010)

UrbanX said:


> Excellent report! Loving the natural decay. Any chance of a FE link?
> Does anyone else think the window handle looks like a cute seahorse?



There's only one cute seahorse around here matey.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 26, 2010)

What a lovely and quaint little cottage. I do like this, I like the little bits and pieces that are originals in there.

Excellent pics and an excellent find. Love to see places like this you just happen to stumble upon.

Nice work mate,

 Sal


----------



## Krypton (Feb 26, 2010)

The last shot is very nice


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Feb 26, 2010)

This is simply wonderful...


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments folks, glad you like!

To be honest, I really prefer something a bit more open that incorporates the surrounding countryside....might have a little something lined up for the weekend, it won't be in Norfolk though!!!

NB


----------

